# At what age do you worm a calf?



## Bisket11 (May 6, 2010)

I am new in the cattle busines and my heifer just had a calf on 11/17. When do I worm her?


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Why do you need to? Does the mother, or your ground have parasite issues? 
Unless she has worms, you should not. If you think she does, take a sample of her feces into the vet and they should be able to tell you within 24 hours. It costs about 12 bucks.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

: :


lonelyfarmgirl said:


> Why do you need to? Does the mother, or your ground have parasite issues?
> Unless she has worms, you should not. If you think she does, take a sample of her feces into the vet and they should be able to tell you within 24 hours. It costs about 12 bucks.


:goodjob:


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

we have never wormed a cow.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

The only thing we ever have to treat for is mites, because we have the long hairs, it is a problem during certain times of the year. We have never had a worm issue either.


----------

